# Which arrows for field?



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am shooting about the same set up & have been using 470 spine for many years for field & target 900
rounds.


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

The weight of the tip interacts with the stiffness of the shaft to determine your arrows' effective spine. You should look up spine charts to figure 9Apps Showbox out the proper weight for your draw length, bow weight, arrow length, and nominal arrow spine.


----------



## Akeley Run Archer (Jun 27, 2021)

Check out gold tip ultralight pro shafts i have shot these for a few years now using it for a field and 3d combo arrow … there are a lot of options for tip weight with the fact system and these shafts are very durable


----------



## TK7 (Aug 3, 2021)

Go for gold tip ultralight pro shafts and 3D arrows. You won’t regret man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot the Fatboys in field for several years and they worked well. The Superdrive 23 is the new Fatboy. I did get some wind drift with the Fatboys and ended up going to Victory Vaps but they are not 3D arrows. The 23s will wok for both if you do not shoot in a windy area.

As far as spine, my spine is suppose to be .500 but I do shoot the .400 arrows better and use a 120 gr. point making my arrows around a .450 spine. It is hard to find one arrow that will work for both 3D and field unless you are not a pro.


----------



## Azriel (Aug 3, 2015)

At WOrld Archery Field National Championship in Germany all guys in my group had skinny arrows for field (procomp, x-impacts, Vaps etc). The fattest arrow was standard diameter arrow as hyperspeed or ultralight. I had seen non that shoot 23 series arrows. And Field Pro series ( Pro, hence all Pro's there) shooting skinny arrows. And for World Archery 3D most of guys shooting same as field .245, .204, .166 arrows because we shoot 2 Arrows pro archer. Jesse Broadwater shoot procomp for 3D and he won world Championship in Field with GoldTip ultralight arrows.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have always shot skinny shafts for out door with 120 gr. points, have less wind drag on them when windy & out in the open.


----------

